# UMPC



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 18, 2006)

Those new fangled, not quite a laptop/too big to be a palm, computers.  Does anyone here have one?


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a NEC Mobilepro 900, does that count?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 22, 2006)

xsv said:
			
		

> I have a NEC Mobilepro 900, does that count?



Not quite.. Yes it is small, but UMPCs typically look like this.


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> xsv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I figured.

I like my MobilePro though, comes in handy when toating a laptop is cumbersome.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 22, 2006)

xsv said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is good.  Cuz apparently, UMPCs aren't.


----------



## xsv (Jul 22, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> xsv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My MobilePro is just a palm with a big screen and keyboard though.

It runs CE, and has an ARM CPU.

To my knowledge, these UMPCs are actually full featured PCs capable of running most any mainstream operating system.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 22, 2006)

xsv said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite true, but unfortunately they have a lousy battery life and are underpowered when compared to a laptop of comparable price.  Several don't even have proper keyboards.


----------



## XeNoX (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd rather get myself a tablet pc... they are still rather small and better 
(the emphasize is on "I would like to" xD)


----------



## Zippo (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE:  UMPC*



			
				XeNoX said:
			
		

> I'd rather get myself a tablet pc... they are still rather small and better
> (the emphasize is on "I would like to" xD)



Caution: Most tablet pc's drivers are hell with drawing/art programs, OC being one of them. XD

-Z


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't have one yet, but for quite a while I've been wanting one of those OQO handheld computers. The power of Windows XP (NOT Windows PocketPC or WinCE, but full-blown XP) in a PDA-size format is very enticing to me:


----------



## Zippo (Aug 7, 2006)

*RE:  UMPC*



			
				Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> I don't have one yet, but for quite a while I've been wanting one of those OQO handheld computers. The power of Windows XP (NOT Windows PocketPC or WinCE, but full-blown XP) in a PDA-size format is very enticing to me:



Woah.. ok I want that, but id have to get alot of memory/HD space for it with all my pornz 

-Z


----------

